# نماذج سكنية جميلة دور ارضي على الطراز الليبي



## مهندس رواوص (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم​اقدم هذه النماذج لاعضاء هذا الملتقى مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع .
وانا بانتظار ردودكم وارائكم حول هذه النماذج..
_مع تحياتي مهندس رواوص_​


----------



## الشقورى (22 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك اخى بس الوظيف ما فيش فى المخطط 
فمثلا مخلى المدخل ومخلى حمام بقدام المدخل 
وهذا لا يصلح من راى وشكرا


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي 
بارك الله فيك وزادك علما ونفع بك


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اتفق مع الاخ الشقوري في ملاحظته وهي في محلها
واسمح لي اخي المهندس رواوص ان اضيف لمشاركتك القليل عن نوع من الوحدات السكنية المنفذة في ليبيا وهي جميلة الطراز و عملية ايضا 
مع تحيات اخوك


----------



## المزوغى صالح (25 يونيو 2009)

مفهوم الطراز المعمارى يشمل معنى أوسع من المسقط الأفقى و الواجهات ....يا أخى محمد الفرجانى
الطراز طريقة تركيب عناصر المبنى المعد للاستخدام البشرى أو المنافع التابعة لمجتمع ما فى مكان ما و فى فترة زمنية ما.....وعليه كان من المفترض تبيين ذلك فبل ارفاق الملفات بهذه المشاركة فالطراز فى ليبيا موحد فى طريقة توزيع الفراغات و الفصل بينها الا أنه متغير المكونات من منطقة لأخرى فالنوافذ تتغير مساحاتها و أشكالها بين الساحل و الجبل و الصحراء و كذلك الأمر فى الحوائط و الارتفاعات و المواد و التوجيه...وهكذا....وعلى كل حال طرح الموضوع مثير لأفكار و موضوعات أوسع..​


----------



## mohamed2009 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين علي جهودكم الرائعة.......دمتم..


----------



## المهندسه نور (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين على هذا المجهود 
لكن كنت اتمنى ذكر ملائمه هذه الوحدات للظروف المناخيه الليبيه 
و كيف قد عالجتموها فى نماذجكم
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## المزوغى صالح (25 يونيو 2009)

كثير من المصممين فى ليبيا يفتقرون الى مراعاة الظروف المناخية فى التصميم...فترى النموذج غير مراع فيه التوجيه الشمسى للفراغات بالاضافة الى أن معظم الوحدات التصميمية النموذجية غالبا ماتكون فى مركب سكنى يتبع أحد الاجهزة الاستثمارية التابعة للدولة ....وعادة ماتركز هذه الاجهزة الاستثمارية على الكم و ليس على الكيفية....فترى الوحدات التصميمية توجه وفق مخططات الطرق فى مخطط المجاورة أو التجمع السكنى دون مراعاة الظروف المناخية...اضافة الى أن هذه النماذج التصميمية لمشروعات الاسكان تتغلف قشريا بما يسمى الطراز المعمارى المحلى فترى بعض المعالجات فى أعلى المبنى ...ومفهوم الطراز أوسع بكثير ....كما انه لاتوجد أية مراعاة للظروف المناخية الثلاث فى ليبيا فالنماذج التصميمية الساحلية تراهاها مبنية فى مدن الصحراء كما هى و فى مناطق الجبل كذلك..فمن المعلوم ان80% من سكان ليبيا يتركزون فى المنطقة الساحلية و البقية موزعون بين مناطق الجبل و الدواخل...وأخيرا واحات الصحراء بالجنوب....و المراعاة الموجودة فى المبانى القديمة هى التى تمثل المعالجة المناخية للمبانى فى ليبيا آنذاك...أما الان فلا أرى أية معالجات مناخية توافق الظروف المناخية للمناطق لثلاث الجغرافية فى ليبيا و هى الساحلية على البحر و الجبلية و الدواخل ثم الصحراوية المحضة.​


----------



## محمدالفرجاني2006 (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم صالح المزوغي متأسف على تأخري في الرد
أولا: اتفق معك 100% , وربما اخطأت في استخدامي لكلمة ( الطراز ) مع انه سبب ارفاقي للملف هو تصحيح بعض الاخطاء في التصميم لما ارفقه اخي "رواوص" وتوضيح ذلك بنوع اخر من الوحدات السكنية .
ثانيا: علما بأن مشكلة مراعاة الظروف المناخية في التصميم مشكلة يعاني منها العالم العربي وليست مشكلة خاصة ب"ليبيا" فقط.
ويرجع ذلك لما عانت الدول العربية من تأثيرات خارجية لم تغير التصميم المعماري فقط بل غيرت ثقافات 
نعم ترى مفهوم اعتماد التصميم على الظروف المناخية موجود في المباني المنفذة قديما وفي مناطق معينة قد تنحصر في المناطق الصحراوية وهذا يؤكد لما سبق سرده .
ولاتنسى اخي بأن الحياة اصبحت أكثر سهولة من ناحية التصميم الان لما توفره التقنية الحديثة لحل معظم المشاكل المناخية 
لك شكري و تقديري على المعلومات القيمة التى اوضحتها وعلى اثراء هذا الموضوع
وصدقني لقد ارتحت كثيرا لوجود بعض المهندسين مثلك في لبيبا الذين لهم تفكيرك والذي سينتهي ان شاء الله بتصحيح المسار التصميمي المتبع حاليا عاجلا او اجلا .
اسأل الله لك التوفيق


----------



## المزوغى صالح (27 يونيو 2009)

انى فخور كذلك بك اخى محمد الفرجانى كما انى فخور بالانتماء لهذا المنتدى الذى عثرت عليه صدفة و اظنه ضالتى التى طالما بحثت عنها.....على كل حال مهما تقدمت التقنية فاتجاه التصميم الذى يوافق الظروف المناخية بلا مصاريف التقنية هو الامثل و الاصلح و على المعمارى أن يواكب المسارين حتى يتمكن من الاستجابة لمطالب اصحاب المشروعات فأحيانا يرودنها تقنية و أحيانا اخرى يريدونها موافقة للبيئة....ولا شك أن الامثل هو التصاميم الموافقة للبيئة فهو الاكثر عمرا و الاقل كلفة و الاكثر ملائمة للآستعمالات البشرية التى ضاع المقياس الانسانى فيها لكثرة حساب التدخلات التقنية المتجددة باستمرار مع الزمن و اهمال المقياس الانسانى بجميع جوانبه بما فيها النفسية...لنا عودة لنقاش هادف مستمر​


----------



## malakmama (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أنا معماري (27 يونيو 2009)

مجهود جيد واراء الأخوة في محلها


----------



## المزوغى صالح (29 يونيو 2009)

أخى محمد شعير ...ألا ترى معى أن واجهات النموذج الاعلى الذى أرفقته أنت فى مشاركتك كانه يعبر عن واجهات صحراوية فى الجنوب الليبى و المسقط يعبر عن مساقط المنطقة الساحلية من ليبيا!!!...مع العلم بأن واجهات الجنوب فى ليبيا لاتقل عن دورين و تصل فى الغالب الى ثلاث أدوار مع شرط التلاصق(compact system(.....أما المعالجات الشكلية بالمثلثات فى اعلى ذروة المبنى فهى مجرد رمزية فقط....والحق ان مشروعات التنمية فى بداية السبعينيات و التى قام باعداد تصاميمها المعمارية ...أناس من اوروبا الشرقية و أؤكد على أنه لاعلاقة لهم بالمفهوم الصحيح للعمارة لأنهم لم يكلفوا أنفسهم مشقة البحث و العناء من أجل تقديم تصاميم نابعة من المفاهيم الصحيحة للعمارة المحلية المتوافقة مع البيئة أجتماعيا و اقتصاديا و بيئيا ويمكنها المساهمة فى اثراء حركة العمارة المعاصرة تماما كما فعلا معماريوا ايطاليا فى تصاميمهم الرائعة فى ليبيا و التى عارضت توجهات الحكام آنذاك مثل تصاميم -المعمارى دى فاوستو- وجاتسى- وغيرهما فى الاضاقات العليا لقلعة السرايا الحمراء فى طرابلس و تصاميم فندق الودان فى طرابلس و الفندق الكبير و المتحف الاسلامى و قصر الحاكم بالبوا و تصاميم أخرى فى فنادق الجبل فى يفرن و جادو و نالوت و تصميم فندق عين الفرس...فى غدامس الجنوب....هكذا كانوا ايطاليين الا أن تأثرهم بالمعمار المحلى فى ليبيا لم يمنعهم من ايجاد طرق معاصرة و عمارة معاصرة نابعة بكل قوة من العمارة المحلية وبقيت اعمالهم مدرسة يحتذى بها.....
المشكلة فى قسم العمارة فى طرابلس و غيرها أن هذه الاعمال الممتازة لابشار اليها حتى بلمحة واحدة مع العلم أن هؤلاء المعماريين مشهورون بتصاميم أخرى فى بلادهم مختلفة تماما عما قاموا به فى ليبيا فى بداية القرن التاسع عشر.....شخصيا أرى أن النماذج الموجودة فى مكتبة المشروعات العامة فى مؤسسات ليبيا الاستثمارية لاتعبر أبدا عن الطراز الليبى الساحلى المعروف بالفناء الداخلى الذى يوفر كامل الخصوصية فى البيت كما أن المفردات المعمارية له قد أهملت كاستخدام الجلسات فى الفناء و الممرات و الاقواس المدورة و الالوان البضاء و الخضراء و البرتقالية و التميز فى شكل الارضيات و غيرها.....اما بيوت الجبل فلا تكاد ترى بيتا يستفيد من طوبوغرافيا الارض و قسوة المناخ كما كنا نرى فى بيوت غريان و جادو و غيرها من مناطق الجبل القديمة...تراها فقط فى كتب معمارية أمريكية تتحدث عن الراحة المناخية و نجاح المبانى القديمة فى معالجة قسوة المناخ ....أما طراز الصحراء المعمارى فيكفينا المدينة الجديدة المناقضة للمدينة القديمة و تخطيطها وتصميم بيوتها فسكان المدينة الجدية يفرون منذ الصباح الباكر فى الصيف الى بيوتهم القديمة هربا من الحر الذى لم تفلح فى مقاومته حتى أقوى المكيفات حيث غالبا ما تكون درجات الحرارة فيه من 40-50 درجة مئوية فمدينة غدامس القديمة عروس الصحراء و مقصد السياح من مختلف بقاع العالم و القائمة الى الان ببيوتها المقارب ل1000 بيت قديم متلاصقة و مغطاة الشوارع وهى اسطورة المعالجة المعمارية لقسوة المناخ الصحراوى و قوة الترابط الاجتماعى واحترام المفاهيم الشرعية فى البناء و تقسيم المياه وغيرها....البيوت القائمة فى المدينة الجديدة ماهى الا نقل لبيوت مشروعات المناطق الساحلية التى بنتها الدولة فترة التنمية فى السبعينات و التى صمم أكثرها أشخاص لايطلق عليهم حتى لفظ مهندسين من بولندا و غيرها من دول اوروبا الشرقية و صادق عليها مسؤلون فى مشروعات التنمية دون معرفتهم بأقل مفاهيم الهندسة المعمارية مجاراة لأصحاب القرارت العليا و هذا مانراه حاليا فى تطبيق مخططات هدم وازالة طرابلس المتواصل حاليا.......​


----------



## محمد رواقه (28 ديسمبر 2009)

*نماذج سكنيه----*

كل الشكر لكم على هذا الجهد الطيب---:63:


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وخير الناس من نفع الناس


----------



## شريفو (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخونا وربي يعطيك العافية والصحة


----------



## the_rock2002 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ومجهود جميل


----------



## نسمة89 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم...انا مشتركة جديدة في المنتدى

طالبة في السنة الثالثة...اريد مساعدة عن صور تصاميم مدارس ثانوية..ممكن ؟


----------



## محمود بدر1 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## يونس الدايمي (28 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Eng.Mansour-M (29 مايو 2012)

ممتاز جدا


----------



## eng_mohamedalamer (4 يونيو 2012)

اهم حاجه توزيع الخدمات ومراعات سهم الشمال


----------



## engwah (5 يونيو 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## modern20 (5 يونيو 2012)

أخي حقيقة روعة


----------

